# why do boxers where hoods when warming up



## TallAdam85 (Aug 23, 2003)

why do boxers where hoods when warming up I was watching a few movies and they all put there hood up when there are shadow boxing or warming up just wonder why?


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 23, 2003)

but I suspect it has something to do with retaining the body heat during the warming up process. A good deal of body heat loss occurs through the head area. You'll also notice that most ring fighters don't just climb in the ring and stand still. They keep moving to stay loose and not let the lactic acid stay in their muscles. Same principle as doing light stretching after a tough workout, and you'll be less stiff post-workout (like say, the next morning).

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## lhommedieu (Aug 23, 2003)

In addition to maintaining body heat and keeping muscles warm, the hood keeps drafts from the fighter's neck and shoulders, which might otherwise tighten up.  Pre-fight, the idea is to keep the fighter warmed-up and relaxed - but not overheated.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

I always assumed it was simply for dramatic effect, but these answers make sense.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 31, 2003)

So why can't the same principle be done with martial artists *before* their sparring matches in tournaments?  I know that during many tournaments, sparring helmets may be worn and for different reasons than hoods.

- Ceicei


----------



## Elfan (Aug 31, 2003)

It looks cool.


----------

